# school admissions 2011 - 2012



## Carol&Family (Jun 6, 2011)

Hello

In the UK at the mo and planning to relocate to Dubai in Aug/Sept. Want to enrole my 5yo son into Year 1 UK school for 2011/2012 - starting around september. Feel like I have missed the boat! Most of the schools recommended on this forum are already 'closed' to new admissions.

Was hoping to sort school placement first and then find accomodation close by.

Any advice appreciated.

- Can I still approach a school that is 'closed', or am I wasting my time?

- Do school admission consultants exist? Can they help jump the queue?

- Any other advice on obtaining place at a good school this late in the day?

Regards
Carol.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Find out when the parents had/have to pay their first installment. As many people, due to it being difficult to get placements, put multiple applications in. So some places do tend to open up have heard when those dates arrive. Hope you are not too late. There are still a few that have openings.


----------



## Carol&Family (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi Jynxgirl
Thanks for reply. Do you know what schools still have openings?
Carol.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

No kids sorry. There was a thread where some teachers were saying there were still openings. And then there is a new school that was opening somewhere, that still had openings. 

I would check on what you can find though about the school.... If there is massive hiring and new teachers, should be a red flag.


----------



## nozzaclaire6478 (Mar 6, 2011)

Was in a similar boat to you we started the school process for our 5 yr old back in feb ready to move out Diderot. We did lots of school tours and kept coming up against the long waiting lists etc... We finally found our son a place at the new Gems school opening in silicone oasis it's called Wellington academy and is British curriculum. They have a website just type it in google as far as I'm aware they are taking applications. Good luck with your plans x


----------



## Carol&Family (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi Nozza
Thanks for reply. Do you think there is any merit in school tours? Are you likely to be given priorty if you tour, compared to someone who has simply logged an admission application?
Also, do you need to have your visas sorted before you can start applying for school places?
Carol x


----------



## nozzaclaire6478 (Mar 6, 2011)

nozzaclaire6478 said:


> Was in a similar boat to you we started the school process for our 5 yr old back in feb ready to move out Diderot. We did lots of school tours and kept coming up against the long waiting lists etc... We finally found our son a place at the new Gems school opening in silicone oasis it's called Wellington academy and is British curriculum. They have a website just type it in google as far as I'm aware they are taking applications. Good luck with your plans x


Sorry was typing with my 20mth old on my lap and she wanted to help! Was ment to read move out in august!  I wouldn't bother with schools whose waiting lists are closed they won't let you put your child's name down we tried! Plus it cost 500AED for every application so the costs soon mount up! The registrars name @ Wellington academy is Achini she is lovely and does all she can to accommodate your questions. The school is brand new opens sept 11 so all the children will be forming friendship groups at the same time which I liked the idea of, plus the school it is being modelled on Wellington international school has an outstanding ofstead report and when we visited it we were very impressed with the facilities and student/pupil relationships. I really hope you find a school so you can make plans, I totally know how stressful it is!:juggle:


----------



## Carol&Family (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks Nozza.
Was really hoping to live closer to beach, plus both hubby and I will be working in Festival City. Was thinking of accomodation around Jemeirah. Is it reasonable for son to commute (school bus?) to Wellington Academy - or too far? Really do not want son sat in a bus for hours everyday.
Carolx


----------



## nozzaclaire6478 (Mar 6, 2011)

No you don't need visa sorted before you apply! You need copies of last 2 school reports plus loads of passport pics and examples of your child's literacy and numeracy work, and various other things!! Check each school for what they require they do ask for photocopy of visa page on passport. We didn't have this for our Son and still don't, yet,but you can enrol and the child can attend the school for up to 30 days then after that we have been told they must show the visa.
I think school tours are great as gives you a feel for the school i'm great believer that regardless how great the reports are you can't really tell how good a school is untill you see it in full swing and watch the interactions between staff and pupils etc... Although with regards to facilities the schools all seemed pretty similar. I don't think going on tours gives you priority think it is simply first come first served and being in the right place at the right time, it a horrible process I got very stressed but something will come up. 

If you are open to IB schools rather than UK curriculum I think u would have more luck getting a place. If you have any more questions feel free to PM me. My husband reckons to drive from Wellington academy to festival city in morning would take about 10/15mins max hope this helps! but school bus would take much longer.


----------

